# Adverts redirecting to malware sites on Android-Chrome



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello folks,

I just loaded the latest "today I..." page in the 8N forum and encountered a redirect that's presumably another JS-based browser URL hijack thingy to a site flagged by Google for malware 

Browser is latest stable Chrome on Android 8-point-something.

/Al


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you able to copy the full url of the page you are redirected to? I see the short form there, but there should be a long form when you try and select it.

Does this occur on certain pages, or just generally when browsing on the site?

Kevin


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Kevin, sorry for the delayed reply. I did look again but couldn't reproduce the error so couldn't grab the destination URL 

If it helps, the issue seemed to appear on index pages for me, but I only had a few occurrences so the sample size is rather small... 

/Al


----------

